# Laufendes Debian System mit neuer Platte bestücken



## snorp (4. Mai 2010)

*Laufendes Debian System mit neuer Platte bestücken*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe einen Debian-Server am laufen 24/7 mit einer 1.5 TB Festplatte, jetzt wird diese langsam voll. Und ich würde gerne eine weiter 1.5 TB Festplatte anschließen. Hardware etc. ist alles vorhanden.

Jetzt ist jedoch meine Frage, ob Debian die Festplatte einfach erkennt, wenn ich diese im Betrieb anschließe oder ob ich irgend welche Schritte befolgen muss damit diese auch erkannt wird. Mir wäre es am liebsten, wenn die beiden Festplatten als eine Partition erkannt werden. Denn ich werde sicherlich in naher Zukunft weitere Festplatten anschließen müssen. Wäre super wenn ihr mir Antworten könnten. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus Marius.


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laufendes Debian System mit neuer Platte bestücken*

Ob das im laufenden Betrieb geht, liegt ausschließlich an der Hardware. Wenn deine SATA-/SCSI-/SAS-Ports Hopplug unterstützen, kann eingesteckt werden. Man kann sogar bei Multi-CPU-Systemen mit CPU-Hotplug die CPU wechseln. Mit ner SATA-Festplatte habe ich das auch schon gemacht, ist ja nichts besonderes und von eSATA bekannt.

Die einzigen Devices, wo es sicher klappt, sind nach Spezifikation solche mit USB-, Firewire- oder PCIe. Vorgehen ist immer das gleiche: Einbauen und Kernel-Modul laden, wenn es noch nicht geladen ist. Für Festplatten sollte schon eines geladen sein… Kommt also auf dein Board an.


----------



## rabe08 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laufendes Debian System mit neuer Platte bestücken*

HotPluging hängt wie schon oben gesagt nur von der HW ab.

Im laufenden Betrieb die Partition zu erweitern klappt allerdings nicht. Das übliche Spiel, Backup, neue Platte einbinden (Raid1, JBOD oder was auch immer), Partition einrichten und Backup zurückspielen.

Mir ist kein Weg bekannt, das im laufenden Betrieb oder ohne Datenverlust zu machen.


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laufendes Debian System mit neuer Platte bestücken*

Man darf keine gemounteten Partitionen verändern, das stimmt. Aber das muss man ja auch nicht. Für ne Erweiterung spielt das mal gar keine Rolle und wenn die Root auf ne neue Platte soll, muss man halt kopieren und dann erweitern… (Sollte das nicht mit ext4 besser werden? Oder bezieht sich das nur auf den Konsistenzcheck?)


----------



## snorp (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laufendes Debian System mit neuer Platte bestücken*

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Antworten. 

Also komme ich da nicht rum ein komplettes Backup von der Festplatte zu erstellen, meine 2. Festplatte einbauen, debian mit 2. Festplatte neu installieren? und dann Backup der Daten raufziehen 

habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

Ich habe eigentlich gehofft, dass ich die 2. Festplatte anschließe und die dann per Befehl so konfiguriere um eine Festplatte zu erhalten.

mhm schade


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laufendes Debian System mit neuer Platte bestücken*

Wenn du beide Platten drin behalten willst, geht das so. Anschließen, fertig. (Vorausgesetzt die Hardware kann das.)


----------



## snorp (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laufendes Debian System mit neuer Platte bestücken*

Super danke! Ich probiere es mal aus, wenn Probleme auftreten sollten werde ich mich hier nochmal melden, vllt. haben andere auch das Problem.

Gruß Marius


----------



## dot (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laufendes Debian System mit neuer Platte bestücken*

Danach nur noch Partitionieren und mit dem entsprechenden Filesystem Formatieren.Fuer ein spaeteres Einbinden in ein RAID-System, damit beiden Festplatte als ein Volumen erkannt wird, benoetigt es wohl einen vernuenftigen RAID-Controller


----------



## riedochs (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laufendes Debian System mit neuer Platte bestücken*



dot schrieb:


> Danach nur noch Partitionieren und mit dem entsprechenden Filesystem Formatieren.Fuer ein spaeteres Einbinden in ein RAID-System, damit beiden Festplatte als ein Volumen erkannt wird, benoetigt es wohl einen vernuenftigen RAID-Controller



MDADM kann man dafür auch nehmen.


Bauer87: ext4 soll auch das Problem der fragmentierung bei ext3 beheben. Allerdings sollte man für einen Server vielleicht kein FS einsetzten das noch Beta ist.


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Laufendes Debian System mit neuer Platte bestücken*

Ext4 ist laut Quellcode im Kernel stable. (Steht zumindest bei mir kein „experimental“ mehr dran.)


----------

